# My 3 Horse Stable



## iowatodd (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello to all. I am relatively new to the forum and I enjoy reading the posts and looking at the pictures. I posted a thread recently looking for a gearbox for a vintage 10,000 series Ariens. I was able to buy a cheap parts machine (local CL) and rob the gearbox from it. Luckily, the gears from the parts machine were in very good condition. I rebuilt the rest of the gearbox with all new hardware, bearing, seals, etc. I also replaced my axle support bearings and bushings. I installed XTRAC 13x5x6 tires. I installed a new belt and friction disc as well. I repainted my augers and the inside of the blower housing. Since I had it all apart to rebuild the gearbox I thought it would be a good time. All the exterior paint and decals are original Ariens and being in such good condition I couldn't bring myself to painting over it. I replaced the old 7hp Tecumseh 6 years ago with a new B&S Snow Engine. It runs as strong and smooth as it looks and it will really throw the snow. My Granddad bought it new in 1968, not long after I was born. I can still see him doing the sidewalks and driveways around the neighborhood. It was his pride and joy. After he passed away I ended up with it and have been using her for the last 11 years. I have put way more money into it than it would ever be worth, but given it's history in my family, and the fact that she should still be going in another 46 years, that's okay. From what I have read, and pictures of many fine machines I have seen on this forum, I am sure many of you can appreciate a pristine, old workhorse like my Ariens so I wanted to share. Sorry for the long post. I also have a 2013 Compact 24 and my recently acquired old Ariens parts machine in my stable.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Very, very nicely done. Your grandfather would be proud for keeping the ol girl in the family. Hopefully the next generation will be able to keep it going. How fun would that be! 

Congrats!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Todd, welcome to the forum!
Nice job on keeping your grandfathers old Ariens going! 
Scot


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice job, I'm impressed!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome from Pa. Todd. Very nice stable. You did a wonderful job on the old machine.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Scot, Todd. I gotta ask. 

First off, for the record, I'm not up to date on the vintage Ariens blower.

What are the (2) levers by the belt housing for? I see in Todd's photo's they are in different locations from one photo to another. Does it have to do with the ability to engage the augers?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice work you did to grandpa and nice looking stable. how much hp or tq does the briggs motor have


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello Todd. I really enjoyed your story on this machine since I am almost in the same boat as you. There is absolutely no need to apologize for the length of your post. I for one would not mind hearing even more about the machine. I am thrilled to hear a story like this about a well maintained older machine and that you did not take the cheap way out since I am not a short cut type of person either. 

Have you had a chance to try out the machine yet? Those X-Trac tires will be an improvement that you will not believe, with out even mentioning the Briggs. 

Great job! Kielbasa


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

It really is nicely done. Grandpa is pleased.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site.
Great job on preserving another piece of history and keeping it in the family.
It is great to know the history behind it too. I guess you have the original manual? 

I wouldn't want to use it. 
It looks so pretty.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Todd, welcome to the site and thanks for the great story and pics. Love hearing about the sentimental value these machines have to some of us. Beautiful job on the resto too, the machines look great!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

liftoff1967 said:


> Scot, Todd. I gotta ask.
> 
> First off, for the record, I'm not up to date on the vintage Ariens blower.
> 
> What are the (2) levers by the belt housing for? I see in Todd's photo's they are in different locations from one photo to another. Does it have to do with the ability to engage the augers?


Hey liftoff, one lever tightens up the belt tensioner so the drivetrain will engage and the other lever is the jaw clutch which marries or meshes the auger to the tractor so the augers start spinning.
The older ones like mine have only one lever. Pull it up and the augers start and the drive engages. You have to be sure the drive is in neutral when you pull that lever or the machine will take off.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> You have to be sure the drive is in neutral when you pull that lever or the machine will take off.


Interesting. THANK YOU for the feed back.

Not to high jack this thread, BUT reminds me of back in the day my father always had Ariens Arrow snowmobiles. He just pick up a brand new black one, this must have been 1969 or so. He took it off his truck, put the truck in the garage (luckily) then fired it up for the first time. Little did he know, some how the throttle had become froze in the wide open position from the heated showroom to the outside air temp. He gave it one pull and off she went, down the driveway, shot across 2 lanes of a major rural highway (not hitting anything), down the ditch on the other side, and slammed straight into a passing train. Keep in mind, this was brand new off the showroom floor. He had not put insurance on it yet. Ever since then he would preach to me, check that throttle before starting that sled. Memories!


----------



## iowatodd (Nov 8, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice work you did to grandpa and nice looking stable. how much hp or tq does the briggs motor have


205 cc ....I think it figures out to around 8hp. It really does run great and much smoother than the original Tecumseh. I don't think it has ever taken more than one pull to start. I only use the electric start from time to time to ensure that it works and I believe it is a good idea to do this to keep it in working order. This particular engine has no throttle, it runs at a constant speed. At first I wasn't sure if I would like that, but now after 6 years of use I am fine with the lack of that "feature". It always seems to be running at optimum speed. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## iowatodd (Nov 8, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> Hello Todd. I really enjoyed your story on this machine since I am almost in the same boat as you. There is absolutely no need to apologize for the length of your post. I for one would not mind hearing even more about the machine. I am thrilled to hear a story like this about a well maintained older machine and that you did not take the cheap way out since I am not a short cut type of person either.
> 
> Have you had a chance to try out the machine yet? Those X-Trac tires will be an improvement that you will not believe, with out even mentioning the Briggs.
> 
> Great job! Kielbasa


Hey Kielbasa. No, I am sad to say that I have not tried her out with the new XTRAC's. I can't wait though. They appear to be very aggressive. I use to run her with the original Diamond Tread 410/350 tires and no chains. Although that set up generally worked fine I decided I wanted something with a bit more bite and since my old stock tires were getting well weathered I decided to go with the XTRAC's. I doubt I will regret it. The Briggs has been on my machine for 6 years now and was installed after the original 7 hp Tecumseh threw a rod while my neighbor was borrowing it. I am very pleased with the B&S. It is a sweet running engine and powers my machine well.


----------



## iowatodd (Nov 8, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Great job on preserving another piece of history and keeping it in the family.
> It is great to know the history behind it too. I guess you have the original manual?
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Ed. I don't have the manual for it, unfortunately. I am not sure what happened to it. My granddad used to have it hanging from a nail above his work bench in the garage. I searched high and low for it with no luck. I would have really liked to have had that particular manual since it belonged to him. I do know where I can pick another one up at though.


----------



## iowatodd (Nov 8, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Hey liftoff, one lever tightens up the belt tensioner so the drivetrain will engage and the other lever is the jaw clutch which marries or meshes the auger to the tractor so the augers start spinning.
> The older ones like mine have only one lever. Pull it up and the augers start and the drive engages. You have to be sure the drive is in neutral when you pull that lever or the machine will take off.


That is correct. Also you want to make sure that the drive control lever is disengaged before trying to engage the blower drive or it will make a terrible grinding noise and could do damage to your jaw clutch. Don't ask me how I know.


----------

